# Death Adder Bite, With Picture!



## Sdaji (Apr 7, 2008)

How fun! I can post stuff without newbies having the ability to ask questions! :twisted:


----------



## Splitmore (Apr 7, 2008)

I 'm guessing that little guy doesn't have any punch left in him, looks like a very limp snake. Either that or you've been knocking about with Ray!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 7, 2008)

Good trick sdaji..lol


----------



## Slateman (Apr 7, 2008)

He is marked with white pen , is that time of death? lol


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 7, 2008)

Sdaji, that's a brilliant shot!

May i please have your permission to use this on my screensaver at work and to print and stick on my office wall?


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 7, 2008)

Sdaji, what are you doing free handling adders? And if your gunna take the time to get a picture of it biting you, get one on the angle so that we can see the fang impaling your finger! :lol: 
Did you end up in hospital dude?


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 7, 2008)

bonustokin the adder looks dead its a trick great photo though


----------



## Slateman (Apr 7, 2008)

It is death Adder for sure.


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh... I thought it was about to shed....hence the blue/grey eyes... oh well...


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 8, 2008)

salebrosus: sure 

Slater: people mark dead snakes with white pens? I had no idea, in fact, I can't even recall ever seeing a white pen used for anything!

Bonus: I wasn't being bitten when I took that picture and I'm not prone to freehandling Death Adders.


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 8, 2008)

photoshop?


----------



## Slateman (Apr 8, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> salebrosus: sure
> 
> Slater: people mark dead snakes with white pens? I had no idea, in fact, I can't even recall ever seeing a white pen used for anything!
> 
> Bonus: I wasn't being bitten when I took that picture and I'm not prone to freehandling Death Adders.




Lol Yes I saw some dead snakes waiting for autopsy marked with white texture pen in the freezer at vet clinic.
But really, have no idea what is going on on your photo. 
Please explain?


----------



## snakecharma (Apr 8, 2008)

lol noice shot there sdaji

abit more bloody would have been nice lmao 

cheerz


----------



## Deano (Apr 8, 2008)

Great shot Sdaji, thanks for sharing………………..


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Deano, where have you been? We've missed seeing you!


----------



## Deano (Apr 8, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Hey Deano, where have you been? We've missed seeing you!




LOL, well some people haven’t…………just been busy with work


----------



## Pandora (Apr 17, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> How fun! I can post stuff without newbies having the ability to ask questions! :twisted:



Does not stop them from flooding your inbox. 

Nice picture, you beat me in posting it :evil:


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 18, 2008)

Pandora said:


> Does not stop them from flooding your inbox.
> 
> Nice picture, you beat me in posting it :evil:



Don't give them ideas! :shock:


----------



## Pandora (May 2, 2008)

Stop chewing your nails !! 

Is your inbox flooded yet ? :twisted:


----------



## Sdaji (May 3, 2008)

I stopped chewing my nails long ago! 

My inbox is usually flooded


----------



## Slateman (May 4, 2008)

Hey Sdaji do you have this snake still in freezer?


----------



## Sdaji (May 4, 2008)

No, Slateman. That snake has never seen a freezer.


----------



## Slateman (May 4, 2008)

Great photo mate. Good Idea also.


----------



## Jason (May 6, 2008)

great shot mate! i would love to see you put this in the snake thread, i can just imagen the reaction.
so are you gona confess the story? dead or a alive? im stumped...haha


----------



## Slateman (May 6, 2008)

Jason answer to your question is so obvious. Think mate.


----------



## nuthn2do (May 6, 2008)

Flash must have been fired from about the 1 o'clock position for the majority of the frosty body ......... but then there's a hotspot on the background that complies with the lighting on the neck.


----------



## Sdaji (May 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> great shot mate! i would love to see you put this in the snake thread, i can just imagen the reaction.
> so are you gona confess the story? dead or a alive? im stumped...haha



I was thinking about waiting for Slateman to continue talking about how sure he is that the snake is dead before posting more pictures in the same sequence, showing the bite from different angles, and then pictures of the same snake a bit older and larger.


----------



## Jason (May 9, 2008)

haha, i thought it looked either dead or in shed. its possible its the real deal, people survive these things...either way its a good shot. maybe a new avatar sdji...haha


----------



## Slateman (May 9, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:LOL one think is to guess and another is to know. I think that I know.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jason (May 13, 2008)

Slateman said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:LOL one think is to guess and another is to know. I think that I know.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



haha...you THINK you know. atleast i KNOW i dont know.


----------



## Slateman (May 13, 2008)

Lol Sdaji I have the info from Simon mate.


----------



## herptrader (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like photobucket did not like your little happy snap!

Perhaps you could post it elsewhere?


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 14, 2008)

Haha! That would have been a brilliant picture for the media to use! Good thing I moved it a little while ago! :lol:


----------

